# Finally started PCT after years on



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

So after pondering for months I finally started about a week ago due to injury and other factors

I have been 'on' whether it be on cycle or just cruising for years so not expecting a quick recovery.

Planned PCT is a as follows

Basically 60mg Nolva per day and 150mg Clomid per day for 10 days. Usinjg PCT caps but could swap for pharma if needed as I have them also

With 50mcg of pharma proviron ED

then

40mg/100mg for 10 days

Im about 5 days in and feel ok mentally . Downstairs is completely dead and have no sex drive ehich I expect but not an issue at the moment. I expected but maybe not to this extent. Proviron has not really done much but its early and I will be badly shut down. I know there is no magic answer but how long has it taken you guys to start feeling libido coming back after a long cycle? days, weeks, months, never!

Will add in HCG soon, just not got round to mixing. I suspect I may need to run a longer PCT that 2 weeks do to my on time. Will run a lengthy PCT and if Im still not 'recovered' or recovering then I'll have bloods done. Wonder if tribbulus etc iis a waste of money?
Input anyone?

Just after some experiences really


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

40mg nolva is approx 8% more effective than 20, so I'd go no higher than 20 if I'm honest, there's definately no reason to go to 60mg I'd use some of the pct caps and some pharma to get doses right (as you have the pct caps, if I'm honest I'd only use pharma for a power pct as it's a one time only affair that I wouldn't wanna have to do twice with the 60-100 quids worth of hcg and the same again in nolva and clomid)

clomid by all means run higher because it does gain effectiveness with double or triple doses as far as I know

generally it's high dose hcg between coming off and first pct dose with nolva alongside, from memory 2500 iu e3d for three weeks while test levels drop with 20mg nolva to protect the breast site from excessive e2 from the hcg more than anything, your kinda doing it in the wrong order for me 

then your clomid and nolva for 4-6 weeks I believe, I'm sure @swole troll can help as he's pretty damn switched on with this stuff and can correct any bits I'm wrong with


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

You don't need that much nolva or clomid

Also ditch the proviron, it will only hinder your recovery

Just run the pct ITT

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254358-pct-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed

If you've not been on hcg throughout then 3 weeks after you last shot of test pin 2500iu eod for 16 days (8 shots total)

Then start the serms 3 days after your last shot of hcg


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> So after pondering for months I finally started about a week ago due to injury and other factors
> 
> I have been 'on' whether it be on cycle or just cruising for years so not expecting a quick recovery.
> 
> ...


 HCG 2000 IU E3D *10 Shots with Nolva 20 Mg and AI .5 EOD

After 10 shots, Blood Test of your Test Levels, if it's in range

Continue with Nolva 20 mg for 5 weeks/Raloxifene 60 mg for 5 weeks

Clomid 100 mg for first two weeks and then 50 mg for next three weeks.

However, if after 10 shots, your Test levels are not in range, continue with HCG 2000 IU E3D *5 Shots with Nolva 20mg and AI .5 EOD.

Then again for Test levels check up and continue as said above.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks very the very considered approach. I will think about this in more detail @Jatin Bhatia

Opinions divided on HCG use in PCT but I dont understand why'1


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> Thanks very the very considered approach. I will think about this in more detail @Jatin Bhatia
> 
> Opinions divided on HCG use in PCT but I dont understand why'1


 Were you using HCG during you B&C?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I still haven't gotten onto my PCT yet... I've been "pondering" around aswell haha. I was going to come off about 2months ago but had some money issues so couldn't afford proper PCT. I did a quick blast of HCG of 15,000iu total a month ago, balls went back up but they've gone back down again lol but doing it properly now. Blasting HCG again whilst on small dose of 20mg dbol ed... Been on a blast and cruise for 2 and a half years now.

And why are you using proviron during PCT, I'm sure it affects your recovery some what. 20days of PCT seems very miniscule to me.

My plan is

HCG 2500iu e3d

week 1 40mg nolva 100mg clomid [split dosage am/pm for clomid throughout entire pct]

week 2 20mg nolva 100mg clomid

week 3 - 6 20mg nolva 50mg clomid

Aromasin ran throughout pct and i'll lower as PCT finishes. Insulin alternating with igf and metformin 2weeks on/off


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Were you using HCG during you B&C?


 My HCG use was pretty much intermittent. Every three months I would load up 5000iu and jab 1000iu EOD


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> My HCG use was pretty much intermittent. Every three months I would load up 5000iu and jab 1000iu EOD


 That wouldn't have done anything.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Possibly not. I have heard otherwise. So many varying HCG protocols!

Im worried about my complete lack of sex drive now 10 days in. Will run PCT another week then have a rethink


----------



## DisplayName17 (Nov 18, 2017)

How is the recovery going mate?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

DisplayName17 said:


> How is the recovery going mate?


 PMed you. Not great in general.

Forgot i made this thread and started another this morning. Getting testosterone levels checked next week. Should be interesting!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

your 5 days into pct and adding in HCG? You've f**ked it already dude you need to restart and blast HCG... the stuff also shuts you down.

I was on for 20months+ and i felt reyt after 10days in pct. Used up a total of 30,000ius hcg in month and half then 100mg clomid 45days nolva 20mg a day for 60 days and aromasin aswell as it also increases testosterone.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> PMed you. Not great in general.
> 
> Forgot i made this thread and started another this morning. Getting testosterone levels checked next week. Should be interesting!


 I just came off cold turkey after many years on. Can't say it was an easy process and felt pretty shitty for a good long while. Took 18 months before my test hit double figures and 2 years before I got back to what would be considered a decent level. It was just one of those things you had to get through I guess.

I'm much happier nowadays without all the baggage associated with gear use.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I had a serum testosterone test done yesterday which i should get back Monday. Im not expecting great news! i just know its low but I don't really ant TRT so don't know how they will treat me. I told my Doc everything so time will tell.

I don't even know what 'normal' is. I assume the test will be broken down and just not one figure but cant say for sure,


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Perhaps @El Chapo could maybe help with this and give a decent protocol and explain some of your questions about hcg protocols and differences in the various ones and which is best in reality


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mingster said:


> I just came off cold turkey after many years on. Can't say it was an easy process and felt pretty shitty for a good long while. Took 18 months before my test hit double figures and 2 years before I got back to what would be considered a decent level. It was just one of those things you had to get through I guess.
> 
> I'm much happier nowadays without all the baggage associated with gear use.


 But you are on TRT now?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> But you are on TRT now?


 Yes. Years later I was diagnosed with a pituitary adenoma.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Irish Beast said:


> Thanks very the very considered approach. I will think about this in more detail @Jatin Bhatia
> 
> Opinions divided on HCG use in PCT but I dont understand why'1


 SURELY HCG should be the 1st thing you use after any decent cycle 2/3 weeks after last pin? MADNESS!


----------

